# CMMS=Computer Maintenance Management System



## starmoooon (24 نوفمبر 2007)

CMMS software package maintains a computer database of information about an organization’s maintenance operations. This information is intended to help maintenance workers do their jobs more effectively (for example, determining which storerooms contain the spare parts they need) and to help management make informed decisions (for example, calculating the cost of maintenance for each piece of equipment used by the organization, possibly leading to better allocation of resources). The information may also be useful when dealing with third parties; if, for example, an organization is involved in a liability case, the data in a CMMS database can serve as evidence that proper safety maintenance has been performed.
CMMS packages may be used by any organization that must perform maintenance on equipment and property. Some CMMS products focus on particular industry sectors (e.g. the maintenance of vehicle fleets or health care facilities). Other products aim to be more general. To identify CMMS vendors, search for CMMS using any Internet search engine.
Different CMMS packages offer a wide range of capabilities and cover a correspondingly wide range of prices. A typical package deals with some or all of the following:

Work orders: Scheduling jobs, assigning personnel, reserving materials, recording costs, and tracking relevant information such as the cause of the problem (if any), downtime involved (if any), and recommendations for future action
Preventive maintenance (PM): Keeping track of PM inspections and jobs, including step-by-step instructions or check-lists, lists of materials required, and other pertinent details. Typically, the CMMS schedules PM jobs automatically based on schedules and/or meter readings. Different software packages use different techniques for reporting when a job should be performed.
Asset management: Recording data about equipment and property including specifications, warranty information, service contracts, spare parts, purchase date, expected lifetime, and anything else that might be of help to management or maintenance workers.
Inventory control: Management of spare parts, tools, and other materials including the reservation of materials for particular jobs, recording where materials are stored, determining when more materials should be purchased, tracking shipment receipts, and taking inventory
موضوع CMMS هام جدا واتمنى ان نتناقش فيه 

StarMoon Enter ElGish 




يرضى مين كل خريجى شعبة هندسة صناعية (نص اول -نص تانى) نتاخد ضوابط تخصصات للجيش
ع العموم يارب نرجع على خير ونبقى فاكرين اللى درسنا


----------



## starmoooon (25 نوفمبر 2007)

كتاب رائع عن CMMS
اتبع الرابط التالى
فى اخر الصفحة ستجد الكتاب والتحميل المباااااااااااااااااااااشر
http://prodeng.pr.funpic.de/engineering_maintenance.html


----------



## قصي الخياط (24 أبريل 2008)

الزميل ستار مووون

تحية طيبة

كيف احصل على برنامج Cmms ومن اين احصل على المعلومات او الخطوات والاجراءات المتبعة في الصيانة الوقائيةpm للمعدات؟ هل بأستخدام المرجع الخاص بالمعدة فقط? ام بالخبرة العملية ومراجعة تاريخ الاعطال الحاصلة ؟
وما هو الفرق بين برنامج Cmms وبرنامج Sap R/3 Pm ؟

قصي الخياط


----------



## م.مروان دعوجي (10 مايو 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أنا لي متخرج 6 سنوات تقريبا 
مشروع التخرج كان بنفس العنوان cmms
وشخصيا استخدمت برنامج اسمه AIMS 
حملت نسخة تجريبة من موقعهم الرسمي وكان برنامج ممتع ومفيد
http://www.goaims.com/


----------



## abo yosef (26 مايو 2008)

هناك برنامج جميل اسمه Cwork يساعد كثيرا في هذا الموضوع


----------



## t4mer (24 أغسطس 2008)

مشكـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــور


----------



## أبو عمر المصري (28 ديسمبر 2008)

مرفق وصلة لمقال أرجو الله تعالي أن يفيدكم
http://www.almisry.net/PDFs/CMMS.zip


----------



## NAK (29 ديسمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك و رحم الله والديك و جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## hanyak (20 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم 
رابط برنامج ارجو ان يفيدكم
http://rapidshare.com/files/3727019....Enterprise.v1.0.1084.0.Incl.Keygen-DJiNN.rar | 12643 KB


----------



## صناعي1 (21 أبريل 2010)

hanyak قال:


> السلام عليكم
> رابط برنامج ارجو ان يفيدكم
> http://rapidshare.com/files/3727019....enterprise.v1.0.1084.0.incl.keygen-djinn.rar | 12643 kb


و عليكم السلام
جزاك الله خيرا على البرنامج، جاري التنزيل


----------



## م.بشار الراوي (18 يونيو 2010)

شكرا للجميع على المشاركات


----------



## moamar_1970 (10 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا وجعل هذه الاعمال الخيرة بصحيفة اعمالكم


----------



## zizo_abdelwahed (11 ديسمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## م احمد خلف (15 فبراير 2011)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## t4mer (25 مايو 2011)

بارك الله فى جهدك


----------



## habos552 (26 مايو 2011)

فين البرنامج مفيش رابط شغال


----------



## IB SH (25 سبتمبر 2011)

اخى الفاضل نأمل اعادة تحميل البرنامج فالروابط حاليا لاتعمل 

وجزاك الله خير


----------



## nada khalifa (3 يناير 2012)

لو سمحتوا كل الروابط مش شغالة وانا عايزة سوفت وير علشان مشروع التخرج


----------



## خليل مصراتة (9 نوفمبر 2013)

شكرا أخي


----------

